# Opinions on new Sando unit



## brainsausage (May 31, 2019)

Hey everybody! 

So as the title says I’m looking for any feedback/experience with the following brands regarding a new sandwich unit. I’m currently looking at Hoshizaki, Beverage air, and Avantco. 
We’ve primarily bought our reach ins used in the past, and this is the first time we’re splurging on new so thought I’d see if you gang had any thoughts to share?


----------



## chinacats (May 31, 2019)

I'd think about adding Delfield to your list.


----------

